# Just a few good friends of JoseMartinLopez ("I will buy this")



## josemartinlopez




----------



## Matus

This is a better start - so let’s give this thread a chance to stay on topic.


----------



## Jville

What kind of raquin is that?


----------



## labor of love

The Kisukes look interesting. I enjoyed the article/review you wrote about using Manaka’s knives...anybody else that’s interested in Kisuke should check it out.


----------



## cotedupy

labor of love said:


> The Kisukes look interesting. I enjoyed the article/review you wrote about using Manaka’s knives...anybody else that’s interested in Kisuke should check it out.



Do you have a link, or is it on the forum somewhere...?


----------



## labor of love

cotedupy said:


> Do you have a link, or is it on the forum somewhere...?


PM @josemartinlopez he writes a blog. I appreciate his endeavors but there’s so many haters here it’s really not worth me getting too into it.


----------



## tchan001

cotedupy said:


> Do you have a link, or is it on the forum somewhere...?


Links to the blog are forbidden by the system. Just like links to ToGo.


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> Links to the blog are forbidden by the system. Just like links to ToGo.


Seems weird. Seeing as JML joined way after all that drama that caused the censored links.


----------



## McMan

M1k3 said:


> Seems weird. Seeing as JML joined way after all that drama that caused the censored links.


Or, if a member is banned, their IP address is logged? The blog matches a logged banned IP?


----------



## labor of love

Kytchen Knyfe N00b


A home cook explores Japanese kitchen knives




www.kytchenknyfen00b.com





Looks like it works


----------



## McMan

labor of love said:


> Kytchen Knyfe N00b
> 
> 
> A home cook explores Japanese kitchen knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kytchenknyfen00b.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it works


So much for my theory...


----------



## labor of love

@cotedupy anyway, there’s the write up on Kisuke


----------



## tchan001

It was banned when he first started the blog when I tried posting it. Guess they changed the policy.


----------



## cotedupy

labor of love said:


> PM @josemartinlopez he writes a blog. I appreciate his endeavors but there’s so many haters here it’s really not worth me getting too into it.



Nice blog JML! Look forward to reading more of it


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> It was banned when he first started the blog when I tried posting it. Guess they changed the policy.


A certain someone deleted it.


----------



## tchan001

No deletion back then, just a lot of asterisk replacements as if it were one of the longest forbidden words you've ever wanted to censor.


----------



## M1k3

tchan001 said:


> No deletion back then, just a lot of asterisk replacements as if it were one of the longest forbidden words you've ever wanted to censor.


Oh. Must of been someone else.


----------



## RockyBasel

I think the blog is decent. Solid effort. I appreciate JML efforts. There is not much of a comparative perspective and at times I felt it was a sales pitch for a Manaka copying what retailers are saying vs. his own voice or a more objective assessment of the knife. But the blog is good reading. 

also, my manaka - it’s 205 gm, so a bit heavier, Aogami 2, got it for an amazing price. I could have got the Aogami 1 for about USD 150 less than Miura at another retailer. But I wanted to try him first, before investing too much

the knife is very nice, have yet to use it. Fantastic finish. i think the Manaka blows away the Mazaki By looks, polish, finish And hand feel. maz Has developed a cult of personality on this forum, but if Manaka continues like this, he will be ahead of Maz in short order, if he is not ahead already.

real talent here I believe (Manaka, not JML) and JML showing some blog potential as Well.


----------



## josemartinlopez

@IsoJ


----------



## RockyBasel

So much reflection, I can’t figure out what these are. Top one looks toyamanabe’ish

but what ever they are bravo snd they look gorgeous


----------



## Chopper88

Think all four are Toyama.

Isn't one of these handles terribly uncomfortable for you? Being so thin compared to the other?


----------



## RockyBasel

Of course, you are right - I just looked at the Nakiri - it’s a Toyama. I think the top one maybe the 270 Stainless

I love that knife - I used it over the weekend - kill it is a joyto work with it in the kitchen - made me forget my Kaiju (for a while)


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks for introducing the measuring tape - but it’s a strange tape - seems to go both ways

How do you find his Nakiri? I have the 240 Wa Gyuto


----------



## Matus

Please let me remind everyone kindly that this is a Gallery thread by @josemartinlopez, not a “look, I have a knife too” thread. Thank you.


----------



## 4wa1l

Nice Jiro Nakiri! You should do a comparison between all your different ones on the blog!


----------



## RockyBasel

Matus said:


> Please let me remind everyone kindly that this is a Gallery thread by @josemartinlopez, not a “look, I have a knife too” thread. Thank you.


Thanks Matus, I resemble that remark


----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## josemartinlopez




----------



## Corradobrit1

When is JML released from purgatory? I miss the ramblings of the ultimate Knyfe Noob


----------



## Matus

Jose should be back soon. Since this is his gallery thread I am going to clean it up a bit and close it until he is back online.


----------

